# Tiller Handle vs Console



## Dschouest42 (Jul 12, 2017)

Wondering what are the pros and cons of a tiller vs console. I know weight is a big thing, but what about control of the skiff? I have lots of experience driving console boats, but limited experience with tiller handles.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Tiller frees up alot of space in a small skiff and allows you to stand while operating(if used with an extension). Console on a small skiff you are usually sitting lower than that on a larger boat with a console. A console is a bit more comfortable while making long runs. Tiller is a more simplistic set up with less mechanism to fail. I prefer the tiller for that reason. Hope this helps.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Turning from lock to lock is instant with a tiller. Makes maneuvering in tight areas more better. 

You also look like a cool kid driving from the poling platform. Something you probably shouldn't do with a console.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Tiller is instant and awesome in tight places. Remote is nice if you run long distances or if your getting arthritis like me.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

I like a tiller for all the room it gives. Easy to operate also.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Everyone basically covered it. I chose a tiller set up because of easiest maintenance, least amount of potential issues, more space, and the steering response is much tighter than with a wheel.


----------



## Dschouest42 (Jul 12, 2017)

Im just paranoid about how quickly that tiller can jerk out of the hand, and how quickly a killswitch can malfunction. Call me paranoid, but Im a big worry wart. I may see if someone can give me some more chair time behind a tiller


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Get some more time using one and soon you'll see how easy they are, it doesn't take long at all before the "backwards" steering becomes second nature. Where are you located? Some folks here most likely wouldn't mind taking you along.


----------



## Dschouest42 (Jul 12, 2017)

Im located an hour south of Nawlins, Louisiana.
A tiller handle would also be a lot less costly, and easier for me to find


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I own a couple tin boats with tillers and a skiff with a side console. Hands down - IMO the side console is the best. Weight difference is really not a big deal...how much could a small side console, steering wheel and binnacle weigh in the grand scheme of things?

Benefits: room for gauges, cup holders, tab switches, GPS mount, comfortable sitting/steering position and you have the ability to have someone sit next to you unlike a tiller. I can stand at my console when needed and the console leaves my back deck wide open.

I can't imagine making the Islamorada-Flamingo run with a tiller....my arms and shoulder ache thinking about it...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been running tiller skiffs for many years and all the benefits are quoted above. That being said I'm over it, any run over 15 minutes gets to be a hassle now, and as far as manuverability goes, you lose most of it once you add a long tiller extension. Also as mentioned it's hard to have someone sit next to you. If you are in secluded flat calm waters with short runs, then I'd still go tiller. For me since I now cross more open areas with good amounts of large boat wakes, I'd rather have a console.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I like my tiller 16' skiff. With the extension I have no trouble making longer runs...just set the tension a little tighter and tuck it under my arm sitting on the bench.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Motor size is something to consider. Somewhere over 50 hp a tiller can get a little tiresome, but for smaller skiffs a tiller is my pick.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Can't you adjust your tabs to take the pressure off your arm with a tiller?


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

You can adjust the tab on the lower unit to help with fighting the motor. I have mine adjusted a little to where it pulls a little when I'm getting up on plane but once I'm running and trimmed out it doesn't pull at all. I have a 2smoke 50 yamaha and it's not to bad. I also have a friction plate that helps a lot also.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Dschouest42 said:


> Im just paranoid about how quickly that tiller can jerk out of the hand, and how quickly a killswitch can malfunction. Call me paranoid, but Im a big worry wart. I may see if someone can give me some more chair time behind a tiller


I started using tiller motors 30 years ago and so far the craziest thing to happen was a motor jumping off of my transom. When my outboard popped off the transom it was still wide open and it was dancing around all over the place behind the boat. I highly recommend bolting them down. I do not recommend using a cable or chain. All of my old tiller motors were rigged with a throttle return spring that's really easy to add.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I like simple, so I like tiller.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Neither one is better than the other what it really comes down to is what works best for you and your personal preference. You can still have gadgets (and cup holders) with a tiller set up, many have grab bars where you can attach items and if you have a platform there's even more opportunity. There are also tiller consoles. For me I do not have a lot of money on standby to dump into fixing something on the boat when it breaks, so I eliminated as much as possible to go wrong so when it does it will be simple and won't be breaking the bank. I will not deny that wheels are overall more comfortable to drive, but I wouldn't say my tiller is uncomfortable either. I actually much prefer the responsiveness and I feel like I'm part of the boat if that makes any sense with a tiller, I feel a little more disconnected using a remote.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I can adjust things and my tiller handle pulls zero.

One phenomenon nobody ever mentions. Despite decades of running tillers, when I occasionally run up on something I instantly forget which way is the gas and which way is idle !!!!! lol. With a remote that doesn't happen because you pull back the throttle and at the same time you get it into neutral. At least that is my theory. On a tiller it is two moves. Cut the throttle and then reach to put it into neutral.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Dschouest42 said:


> Im just paranoid about how quickly that tiller can jerk out of the hand, and how quickly a killswitch can malfunction


It's not that likely, unless you bash it into something. Which in Louisiana is just a matter of time. 

My last skiff was a no frills tiller. No 12v system, just yank the cord and off she went. We fished that skiff from what's left of lower PAC all the way to the eastern outreaches of the Biloxi marsh. Lots of 20+ mile runs just to get to the first stop. Not once did I ever have the tiller jerked out of my hand and that skiff had really bad bow steer. For whatever it worth, I have never ever seen or heard of a kill switch failing in the ON position. I'm not even sure it's possible. If you have one go bad on the water, they are easily bypassed, it should be at the bottom of shit you're worried about. 

Have you been on a poling skiff yet?


----------



## Dschouest42 (Jul 12, 2017)

I haven't been on q poling skiff yet no. I have only handled job boats, a bay boat, and a trawling skiff


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

I think you're working it up to be more than it is, tillers are really quite simple to operate just get some time in.


----------



## SC Bill (Jul 22, 2017)

Outside the US, tiller is pretty standard on most skiffs. I've fished out of skiffs in the Bahamas with a Yamaha F90 tiller equipped.

The Multi-Function tiller might take some time getting used too. As far as maintenance, the Multi-Function tiller looks like an expensive repair when things go haywire! But, no more so then CC rigging. But, in 17 years of ownership, I never had an issue with rigging on my now gone to a new home 1999 Hewes Redfisher 18. I know, the RF18 is not a microskiff. Why its gone to a new home and I am now here.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sublime said:


> I can adjust things and my tiller handle pulls zero.
> 
> One phenomenon nobody ever mentions. Despite decades of running tillers, when I occasionally run up on something I instantly forget which way is the gas and which way is idle !!!!! lol. With a remote that doesn't happen because you pull back the throttle and at the same time you get it into neutral. At least that is my theory. On a tiller it is two moves. Cut the throttle and then reach to put it into neutral.


That's why I use Merc motors all in one tiller.


----------

